# Cookware and Accessories Forum...



## kitchenelf (Jul 6, 2005)

we now have sub forums!  As we go along we might make a few changes but nothing earth-shattering.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Jul 18, 2005)

not fond of the sub-forums myself.  It never seemed so busy that one forum didn't cover it.  I used to be able to check just the one forum, now I have to check a handful of them.  

Just makes checking the forum more of a chore than it was before.


----------



## luvs (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks, you admintrators, you.  it's nice to just pick out what you're looking for and see it without having to go through a whole list of things.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 18, 2005)

Mr_Dove said:
			
		

> not fond of the sub-forums myself. It never seemed so busy that one forum didn't cover it. I used to be able to check just the one forum, now I have to check a handful of them.
> 
> Just makes checking the forum more of a chore than it was before.


 
I felt the same way until I discovered the "New Posts" function with a little help from my friends.

It's located in the menu bar just under where you name appears along with the time of your last visit.

Just click on New Posts and all the posts posted since your last visit will come up in chronological order. When you're finished with all the new posts listed, go to "Quick Links" and click on "Mark Posts Read". That way these same posts won't come up next time unless they've been posted to again.

Makes life much simpler than trying to make sure you got all the sub-categories.


----------

